# Gravel or sand?



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Which is better for live plants? Can you even have sand in betta tanks?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure you can have sand in a betta tank. Why wouldn't you be able to?


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay sounds good. From what I'm reading to clean it you just hold the siphon a little bit above the sand? 

How thick a layer do I need to put the plants in?


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Sure you can have sand in a betta tank. Why wouldn't you be able to?


This

It's personal preference for the most part. Sand tends to show debris more but is arguably better for the plants. If youu do use sand you might want to consider investing in an animal that will oxyginate the sand. 
If you want to do an natural planted tank, I would refer to old fish lady's thread it's hard to find better advice.
What are your tanks dimensions?




Starfish1 said:


> Okay sounds good. From what I'm reading to clean it you just hold the siphon a little bit above the sand?
> 
> How thick a layer do I need to put the plants in?


Rooting depends on the type of plant.
(when in doubt never plant too deep)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Malaysian Trumpet Snails for planted tanks. They eat algae and supplemental fish food, burrow through sand in day algae at night and will not eat plants. Only downside, they are mass breeders. The numbers won't get to big if you don't overfeed though, pretty self regulating.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay great, thanks! And I will check out her thread.

20x10x12 is the 10 gallon and then if all goes well I'm planning on doing a 6 gallon which is about 17x10x8. Just want to start one at time. 

I like amazon sword and corkscrew val since I'm reading they are good low light beginner plants. What is the normal depth of sand, about an inch?


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Sand or planted aquarium substrate is best. It's easy to clean and the plants can dig their roots in to the sand better than in gravel. I use regular gravel and my plants still grow like crazy.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I have plants in both gravel and sand. I can't say as one is better than the other. I do like that its easier to plant in sand, and the look is more to my taste than gravel. It doesn't take long to get the hang of siphoning sand, either. 
If you tank is filtered by a HOB the sand might clog it from what I've read in some other threads.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay cool! How often will I need to change the water on a 10 gallon and 6 gallon?


----------



## andervt (Apr 13, 2013)

I use sand in my tanks and for plants with a root system it is the way to go.Add no more than an 1.5 inches of sand ,but it is your choice.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help, I'm learning so much! 

One more question, can I put the sand in while I'm waiting for the plants to arrive and be quarantined or is it best to wait and do everything at the same time? 

And how often does everyone do water changes after everything is all set up?


----------



## andervt (Apr 13, 2013)

Yea you can set it up before you get the plants. I usually do water changes every week or two, I like the clean look you get with sand.


----------

